# Good deal on Curly Maple



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bell Forest Products is my favorite internet based supplier of lumber. They are having a promotion on curly maple. They are selling a 20 board feet project pack for $129.99 (including shipping). That's $6.50/bf for curly maple. They have even better prices on larger packs and they want $7.00/bf for a 10 bf pack.

Check it out - -

http://www.bellforestproducts.com/curly-red-leaf-maple-project-pack/


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Just saw this on Craigslistl

Tiger Stripe Curly Maple Lumber 4/4 ^^^ $2.45/ bf (Duluth/Superior)

----------------------------------------
Date: 2011-02-23, 9:59AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] 
----------------------------------------

For sale is figured Tiger Stripe Curly Maple in any amount needed. Sometimes known as Flame, Fiddleback, or Quilted Maple. It is all (S2S) surfaced on both sides to 4/4(15/16") thick, around 3"-15" wide, and 6'-12' long. The color is all Sap (white) 1 face and is a mix of 1 Common and Select & Better grade. Pick through the boards you want. It is all kiln dried. Great for tables, chairs, furniture, paneling, guitars, or anything else you can think of. Very beautiful and rare wood for woodworking fun. All pictures shown without any stain or finish. The cost will be $2.45 per board foot. There is around 5000 bf available. Delivery to the Minneapolis area could be arranged for an extra charge. 218-310-0281


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

Just ordered a 20 board feet project pack, thanks for the heads up Rich.

Jim


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have never seen maple (let alone curly maple) for $2.45/bf. Too bad it is 500 miles away.


----------



## TominTexas (Aug 20, 2010)

Rich - I have to agree with you on Bell Forest Products. They are a first class operation. I've gotten excellent hardwood shipped to me at prices that are more competitive than my local hardwood dealers.

Tom


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on Bell Forest. I now have 20bdft headed my way. WHOOHOO!


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

I can get tiger/curly maple for $1.50 a BF right now, just have to pick through about 300 BF for the best.


----------



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm also a +1 for Bell, great guys, easy to deal with, no quote is an issue, even the shipping isn't that much of a killer.


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

picked up 100 bf of tiger maple a week ago here in nashville for 2.95 / bf at Sunners Lumber and Timber-it's going to be used to build my brother a queen sized bed


----------



## projectlumber (Feb 25, 2011)

hey fellas, I sell curly maple too off my site. I have a regular supply at a regular price $4.75 a board foot. All my prices blow bell forest out of the water, check it out if you want. I don't have the overhead of a large company like that so I can really beat everyone's prices. The site is still under work right now but should be good to go within a week.


----------

